# AQHA Look Up Please!



## heartprints62 (Feb 27, 2010)

Dry Doc Smokin Peppy, Mare is a sorrel '03 model. It costs $ to look up any detailed info. What are you wanting to know?


----------



## GrittyCowgirl (Oct 21, 2009)

heartprints62 said:


> Dry Doc Smokin Peppy, Mare is a sorrel '03 model. It costs $ to look up any detailed info. What are you wanting to know?


I was hoping to look up her sire and dam. How much is it to look it up?


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

GrittyCowgirl said:


> I was hoping to look up her sire and dam. How much is it to look it up?


Are you an AQHA member?
To look up a Pedigree: $3, being a member.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

*Dry Doc Smokin Peppy registered number is 4483852 *
*2003 sorrel mare *

Her pedigree. vv

http://www.aqhamembers.com/IFS/3419538014005267863111000000000.html


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

You got a very nice nice there!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I had no idea you could paste the link like that!


----------



## GrittyCowgirl (Oct 21, 2009)

DrumRunner said:


> *Dry Doc Smokin Peppy registered number is 4483852 *
> *2003 sorrel mare *
> 
> Her pedigree. vv
> ...


THANK YOU SO MUCH! I really appreciate it. Not real impressed with the stallions bloodlines but I am with the mares. I've met the stud and what a laid back sweetheart (even around mares in season) and the mare is a working cow horse who can be used for competition on day and have kids thrown on her at the farm the next! 

Here is the colt on allbreed...
Grittycowgirls Colt Quarter Horse


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

You're welcome. I didn't really look over her pedigree, I just looked it up. I have money on my AQHA account so I just looked for her. I don't know about you but I'm very anal about my horse stuff but it would be pretty cool to print it off and keep it ina notebook or something. I keep all of my pedigrees, vet records, show records..everything lol..

Lol Yeah farmpony, I didn't either until a few weeks ago when I was emailing my mare's pedigree to a friend and was like "Whoa, isn't that nifty!"


----------



## GrittyCowgirl (Oct 21, 2009)

DrumRunner said:


> You're welcome. I didn't really look over her pedigree, I just looked it up. I have money on my AQHA account so I just looked for her. I don't know about you but I'm very anal about my horse stuff but it would be pretty cool to print it off and keep it ina notebook or something. I keep all of my pedigrees, vet records, show records..everything lol..
> 
> Lol Yeah farmpony, I didn't either until a few weeks ago when I was emailing my mare's pedigree to a friend and was like "Whoa, isn't that nifty!"


I am the same way about keeping records. That's why it was driving me nuts not having a pedigree on the mare and AQHA was closed when I tried to call. If I can reimburse you just let me know. I can send you payment through paypal!


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Nah. You're good. It was just $3... Doc Bar and Peppy San Badger are very nice bloodlines. My gelding is Doc Bar bred... Any pictures of the colt? He is a pretty nicely bred guy. If he isn't already registered in AQHA you could have a lot of fun naming him with all the different stuff on his bloodlines.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GrittyCowgirl (Oct 21, 2009)

DrumRunner said:


> Nah. You're good. It was just $3... Doc Bar and Peppy San Badger are very nice bloodlines. My gelding is Doc Bar bred... Any pictures of the colt? He is a pretty nicely bred guy. If he isn't already registered in AQHA you could have a lot of fun naming him with all the different stuff on his bloodlines.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Here he is... I actually put up a thread a little while ago for help with name ideas. I have a bunch written down but it never hurts to pick other people's brains for ideas! lol http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/help-name-my-new-colt-97618/#post1169526 

Hubby likes Lil Bit Of Smoke and Peppys Smokin Gun


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

You don't beleive that you can use "Peppys Smokin Gun" as there is a "Peppys Smoking Gun" because the names are to much a like, but then I could be wrong. you need to check with the registry to be sure.


----------



## heartprints62 (Feb 27, 2010)

Love those bloodlines! I have 2 in my pasture bred like that mare, LOVE LOVE LOVE those horses! What a HANDSOME boy!!!! =)


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

He is VERY cute! He will be quite a good looking guy when he grows up and fills out.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm Peppin to Rip
Smoking My Blues
Smokin Prescription
Mr Ripper
Dry N On The Rocks
Blue Smoke
Pep's Prescription

I really like Pep's Prescription and Dry N On The Rocks. They really speak out his bloodline.


----------



## GrittyCowgirl (Oct 21, 2009)

O dear... this is why i HATE naming foals! lol I need to get my aqha membership so I can double check the names I go with. 

On another note he is one smart little guy. I've only had him a few days and he was never touched before he got to my place. He is already giving to pressure in a halter, picking up his feet for a few seconds and general loves to be loved on. He has never once gotten nippy or tried to kick, so I'm pretty impressed with him. Hoping he will be my future cow horse, possible barrel horse if he has the speed and can stand chasing stationary cans! lol


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

ME TOO! I have vet records and paperwork for everything for them from the time I got them! So I have tons!


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Me too! lol I have a whole 2inch binder full for my two horses. I am even so lame that I print off stuff about the big named horses on their bloodlines. It makes me happy to have everything all neat and in sleeves so the pages don't mess up.... I have both of my horse's pedigrees looked up and printed off from wayyy back.. My mare is a QH TB appendix. More QH than TB but she goes back to Bold Ruler on her TB side.

My mare - Nu Kinda Nic
Nu Kinda Nic Quarter Horse

My gelding - Papa Hickory Doc
Papa Hickory Doc Quarter Horse

As you can see I love cow and reining bloodlines..


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

He is Gorgeous! What about Peppy Blue Doc?


----------

